# Moxon vise



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello, has anyone bought the hardware for the Moxon vise? If so, is it as good as it looks on the ads for it? I'm going to build one of the vises and will probably end up purchasing the kit. Had thought about running around and trying to piece meal the hardware from local sources, but it looks like they make a very good product, the hardware that is.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Which kit are you talking about? If it's the Benchcrafted then by all accounts they are very good and worth the money if you're willing to cough up that much. No personal experience, just from other LJs.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll include a link to my build. I cannot say enough about benchcrafted hardware. I'd consider them the Lie-Nielsen in how they make things.

I decided to make mine out of maple and added a support table and man, has it made cutting dovetails a pleasure.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/rbb02o

It's a great project and easy to do.

I plan on building their bench next.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/160906


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I think there are other kits out there as well but not sure on the quality compared to price.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hey Tim, yep that's the one. Saw the ad for them after watching Chris Schwartz make one on you tube.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hey bones, nice looking vise and the idea of having it extended to benefit from dog use. Was considering making it from scratch, but once I saw the materials being used, thought for sure that would be the way to go. I've got some nice pieces of hard rock maple that have been with me for years, knew they'd come in handy.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hey rusty, yes, I looked at the others, maybe three and found they were asking just as much as Bench craft and the materials didn't look to be of as high a quality as bench's. Seems to be so many uses for a Moxon vise.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got done making my own, costed me 11$ total! Might wanna look into that


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hey cdaniels, at this stage of the game I'm more prone to get the one manufactured and be done with it. There was a time, many years ago, I used to make what I needed and enjoyed the experience.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

^ Thats not Moxon vise, dude.

Toolsforworkingwood.com has a moxon kit quite reasonable if you think Benchcrafted it pushing the budget.

FWIW, before you spend the $$$ for BC, cheapo me got all my hardware from Enco probably have less than $50 in it. Just to see it it would work. Wheels spin like silk.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hey rwe, nice looking vise, good job. Was wondering if you would post a list of the pieces you ordered from Enco. I went to the website and it seems a bit tricky finding just what parts they offer, thanks again.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Acme threaded rod 3/4" 
5" hand wheels
Acme nuts (6)
Bushings were 1 X 3/4

I did mine a little different in that the handwheels are not tapped to spin on the rod.
Instead, they are double nutted with a captured nut on the inside face of the inner chop and the bushing mounted about 1/2 way under the top to guide it.

I've got pics in my project list.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

rwe, thanks for posting the list, take care.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the list. Searching Enco's site for bushings doesn't come up with that so far.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

They call it a sleeve bearing for some reason.

Master Cat pg 1009 I used Cat # 404-2670


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

+1 for Benchcrafted. I tried making my own hardware but ended up buying the Benchcrafted hardware kit and it is way better.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, I may try that route.


----------

